# Using Rainbird 5004 +PRS -- Is This Radius Too Short?



## crosis (Aug 7, 2019)

For each Rainbird 5004+PRS head i'm getting about 27 ft to 29 ft radius. Is that an acceptable number? I was actually hoping for longer range. Is there anything i can do to get 35 to 40 ft range?

Thanks

*Specs*


Rotors: *Rainbird T5004PCSAM + PRS*

Nozzle: *Rain Curtain 4.0*

Zones: *1*

Heads: *4*
Radius Screw: Not in contact with water

Home Water Pressure (static): *69 psi* -- Gauged at the spigot within the garage (it is not directly connected with the irrigation)

Home Flow Rate: *8.5 GPM* -- Gauged at the garage spigot.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

Should throw farther. How many heads are you running at one time?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

What is the Gpm rating of those nozzles. I am unfamiliar with rainbird nozzles? Are you running the same in all? What's the rotation angle for these rotors?

Edit: just looked at the chart and if I'm right at 55psi the nozzle puts out 4.4 gpm.

You are likely running out of water coming in and therefore decreased pressure. Go down to a 2 which puts out 2.3 and see how the distance is? Ypu will need to increase your duration.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

Do you have any idea what your pressure and flow rate is at the meter or supply point for your irrigation?


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

With a flow of 8.5GPM, you can't effectively run 4-4GPM rotors. Your rotors are needing 16GPM but only getting 8.5GPM (if that). Maybe try swapping your 4GPM nozzles for some 2GPM nozzles? You'd have to increase the watering time on that zone, but it should increase the throw to around 37'.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

BadDogPSD said:


> With a flow of 8.5GPM, you can't effectively run 4-4GPM rotors. Your rotors are needing 16GPM but only getting 8.5GPM (if that). Maybe try swapping your 4GPM nozzles for some 2GPM nozzles? You'd have to increase the watering time on that zone, but it should increase the throw to around 37'.


The reason I ask what he has at the connection point of the irrigation is bc it's probably much higher than what it is at the garage spigot. I had about 60psi and 10 GPM at my garage spigot, but 35 GPM and 110 psi at my connection point for the irrigation system. I agree that if he only has 8 GPM for the irrigation system (or any less than probably 18-20 for that zone) that is the problem.


----------

